# Tunnel under waterfall ideas



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm trying to incorporate a waterfall in my layout and have a tunnel so that the train goes under it. Does anybody have pictures for some ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I am not sure whether you wish the train to be seen under the waterfalls or not.

Here is a photo of how I built a tunnel using a flue liner under the waterfalls.

I can't find a current photo with a train and portal.


----------



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks! That looks nice.


----------



## davidarf (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have any photographs on the web at present, but this film clip shows an Accucraft C16 going under my waterfall on two different tracks, one in a tunnel and one behind the water cascade. I doubt that the latter is prototypical, but we wanted the visual effect.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Make sure to use waterproof materials, from the guy who knows. Here's mine below, I also covered it with some old rubber pond liner to protect the treated areas a bit more. Worked out fine though, now putting in one for two tracks instead of one. Oh yeah, make sure you make it big enough for the 1:20 stuff, someone will bring one over someday!


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"I doubt that the latter is prototypical, ..." 

Depends on whether you consider the Mine Train at Disneyland to be a prototype. 

On the other hand, there were logging lines that ran track through active streams, so if there wasn't one behind a waterfall, it was probably only because of a lack of opportunity.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

What I did:


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* Those are neat ideas.... I have one by my big water wheel but would like to put one on the back side of my Koe pond. Tks for the posting. *


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a curving tunnel that runs under a stream/waterfall. I used concrete slabs and sealed them before covering them with pond liner and then dirt. The rest is done the same way as if I had just done a waterfall without the tunnel.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Steve!


----------



## lrparks (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Steve. That is a great idea. Think I will try something similar.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve, that is just plain beautiful! Inspirational, too. Thanks for sharing with all of us... 
SandyR


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I used a steel plate, with the edges broke up to create a drawer like box to go over the track, apply cement to the steel which makes a very nice looking river and water falls and prevents any leaks in the tunnel 
Dennis


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I've had this waterfall for quite a few years.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnKxy63hUsU


----------

